# Airless paint sprayer vs HVLP sprayer



## JonCiccarone (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi all,
Looking to buy a paint sprayer. What are the pros and cons of an airless paint sprayer versus an HVLP paint sprayer?
Thanks in advance!

JC


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I've got both.

In my opinion the airless is great for covering large areas quickly, and the HVLP is great for smaller areas that need a nicer finish.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

ktkelly said:


> I've got both.
> 
> In my opinion the airless is great for covering large areas quickly, and the HVLP is great for smaller areas that need a nicer finish.


That pretty much sums it up.

With an HVLP, you're pretty much limited to the quart container on top. It depends on gravity to feed the paint into the gun. Additionally, you get a bit more over spray with the HVLP because you are having to use compressed air.

Airless? Lots of volume with minimal over spray. But setup and cleanup are a PIA. 

I have both. I only use the airless if it's a large project. It takes a good 15 min to set up....and at least 30 min to clean everything.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Have both, HVLP sits in garage with about an inch of dust on it rarely use it.


----------



## JonCiccarone (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for all of your replies! 

I read online yesterday that an airless paint sprayer is like a paint roller, and an HVLP is like a paint brush.
I only want to invest in 1 sprayer right now, that I could use for all projects around the house. I'm planning on staining a huge deck this summer with lots of balusters, so I know an HVLP would be the best choice for that, but I'd also like to be able to use it for interior painting as well.

Would an HVLP be the most versatile sprayer to invest in right now? If I go that route, I'm sure I'll invest in an airless a few years down the road.

Thanks again!
JC


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

ddawg16 said:


> That pretty much sums it up.
> 
> With an HVLP, you're pretty much limited to the quart container on top. It depends on gravity to feed the paint into the gun. Additionally, you get a bit more over spray with the HVLP because you are having to use compressed air.
> 
> ...


The transfer rate is higher with HVLP yet you say that airless has minimal over spray. I think you've got that backwards.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

JC,


Get this HVLP on the cheap with a 20% off coupon:

http://www.harborfreight.com/20-oz-8-cfm-gravity-feed-spray-gun-67181.html

It's pretty much a throwaway item that will actually last a lot longer than you might expect.

Then go buy the quality airless unit of your choice.




I have that same HVLP gun and it's painted recycled cabinets, a bunch of outdoor porch columns, outdoor furniture, and on and on. I bought two, figuring one wouldn't last. Never used the second one yet.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I have both. 

The HVLP uses too much air and my compressor can't keep up with it. So that just sits in a box. It seems to me like HVLP does not work great with latex paint. It might sort of work if you add a lot of water. When I think of HVLP, I imagine somebody spraying an auto body panel or a kitchen cabinet. So I dunno if that is what you're looking for. 

The airless gets used once in awhile to paint a basement or something, but it is really just too big for 99% of the painting I do. My airless puts out about 0.3 GPM. That means that I could put a whole gallon of paint down range in about 3 minutes! I can see an airless for new contruction, when there is no floor or light fixtures or anything to worry about. I bet it is great for that. Otherwise, you'll spend way more time masking and cleaning then you'll ever save. 

If I could only have one sprayer, I'd want something that can paint a door or some trim or a railing or a piece of furniture. So far I have not found it.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

mathmonger said:


> I have both.
> 
> The HVLP uses too much air and my compressor can't keep up with it. So that just sits in a box.


I've been running mine on one of those small Porter Cable pancake compressors with no issues at all. Wondering why your compressor can't keep up.




> It seems to me like HVLP does not work great with latex paint..


That one has me stumped as well, since latex is the only paint I've used with the HF HVLP cheapie...


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> I've been running mine on one of those small Porter Cable pancake compressors with no issues at all. Wondering why your compressor can't keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well THAT is really interesting! I have the same gun and compressor. The Harbor Freight gun says you need 6 CFM @ 40. My compressor is only 3.5 CFM @ 40. It's not really even close. But for 15 bucks, it was worth a shot. I wasn't surprised when it didn't work. I gave up pretty quickly. Maybe I forgot to close the bleed valve. :biggrin2:

I have some more experimenting to do!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Help will cause more problems than it will solve if you plan on using latex paint. The cheap HVLP sprayers need the paint thinned to the point that it affects the finish of the paint. And if you get a real HVLP sprayer you will need at least a 4 stage turbine to shoot unthinned latex.

Yes HVLP has less overspray, BUT overspray can be controlled with an airless by using the correct tip. We are using airless now to do baseboards and crown moulding.

INHO HVLP is great for finishes such as shellac, varnish, and polly, stain and such but not good for paint unless the bigger units that use a turbine.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

Used Behr All-in-One latex the first time on a garage door using an handheld airless but it wouldn't run 10 seconds without plugging up even went up in tip size with no luck. Switched to HVLP turbine, unthinned and unstrained, slow but it got it done.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Also, consider RENTING. Then you can see if one or the other meets your needs. Most paint stores and tool rental stores rent sprayers. If you only have a couple projects lined up to use one, renting is a lot cheaper than buying.


----------



## harmonpa (May 26, 2017)

Good points you can also use a fine finish tip with an airless to help provide a better finish. Overall an airless is probably more versatile but a bit less controll of spray and will paint faster.


----------

